# Need help with MODAL **help**



## JMA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello, I did some searching to find out what modal was, looks like it's a cotton ? I need to heat press Stahls 2 color glitter flake on 2 shirts for a friend. The tag say 58% cotton 39% MODAL 3% spandex. They are Mossimo tank tops and I don't want to ruin them. Anyone know if I will be ok dropping the press on this ? Any input would be great.

Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

MODAL is a rayon. You should be ok with applying a transfer.


----------



## JMA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you, I will give it a shot !


----------



## JMA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

proworlded said:


> MODAL is a rayon. You should be ok with applying a transfer.


 
Thanks ProWorld. it came out great !


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the same shirts, but in V-neck. Can I cure these under a flash unit with plastisol ink? Will it melt them?


----------

